# Romeo



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking of you on this very sad day  Romeo sure was a handsome boy! It's so difficult to lose a best friend. I'm glad that Bella has helped to heal your hearts a little.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

I think there will always be a sting, when we think about the ones we lost. He wasn't an outcast he was unique and beautiful to boot.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Romeo was such a beautiful boy and I can see what a sweet boy he was looking into his sweet eyes. Thinking of you on the very difficult bridge day!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thinking of you on this sad day. Romeo was handsome boy and so special. He has a part of your heart and his place to be honoured here is the right one. Rainbow Bridge belongs to all our loved and lost ones. It is nice to hear that sweet Bella is up to her job, helping to heal and fill in the hole left in your heart.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Romeo was beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mike*



mddolson said:


> Those who have seen my posts know me as Bella's dad.
> She's our 6 month old golden, who just came to us in June this year. Before Bella joined us we were parents to quite a few dogs over last 30 the years or so.
> 1 year ago, today we lost our boy Romeo. He wasn't a Golden, He was a Husky/German Shepherd cross. The unintended product of the local neighbour's german shepherd, mating with a Siberian Husky. He was considered an outcast and undesireable. While his brothers & sisters had traditional gray eyes, and silver/black coloring of his mother, he was blond , had brown eyes & had more the ears of a sheepherd, but still had the tall curled tail of a husky.
> (to me) He was one of the most beatifull dogs I'd ever seen. & I fell in love.
> ...


Mike: I am so very sorry for your loss of Romeo. What a beautiful boy he was.
I love Huskies, too! We have a Golden and a Samoyed. Glad you have a little Golden Girl!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Some fond memories,
His name was Romeo, caused he loved to give kisses, say "give me a kiss" turn your head & he'd lick your ear.
We called him RoRo. Like most husky's he spoke. If you asked "what's your name" he reply in a low guteral voice "Ro,Ro."
He learned to steal as a puppy. He'd go to the bath room or laundry room, grab a clean folded towel or rolled sox & bring them to us. He surrendered them readily for a buiscuit or dog cookie (Which is what he was really after).


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I agree that Romeo was lovely! He also sounds like such a sweet boy. It is hard to lose them, but the time we spend together is priceless.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Such a handsome boy, I'm sure there are many footballs at the briddge for him to play with

Run Swiftly and play hard Romeo


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Romeo. He was a handsome boy, and it sounds like he had quite the personality! I'm sure he's playing with all of our Bridge babies!


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

*Missing my boy Romeo*

Yesterday marked 2 years since we lost Romeo.
and I still miss him.
Rest easy old boy.

Mike D


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

truly he was one of the most beautiful dogs anywhere. He had a long life with you and was loved; he was a lucky soul indeed!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet boy Romeo! He must have been awesome dog indeed.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

So many of us totally understand how you feel. My first girl Smoka was a malamute mix, and will always have a place in my heart. I can still shed a tear even though it's been 26 years since she left me. But mainly my thoughts of her bring a smile to my face. Remember all the joyful times with a smile.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My thoughts are with you on this sad day. 

Romeo was beautiful, I know he was a very special boy who was loved dearly and is greatly missed. 

I don't think there is any greater gift to mankind than the love and loyalty of a dog. 
Each dog that we share our lives with, brings something very special to it that only that dog can. They forever hold a very special place in our heart.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

I wish to extend my deepest thanks to all your kind words.
Romeo wasn't your typical husky. We soon learned he had a narrow range of preference to temperature. He liked to be indoors ( air-conditiioned) in the summer months, & he liked to lay on the deck & bask on sunny winter days. On cold days he'd lie on the kitchen tiles that had warmed by the morning sun, shining through the patio doors.
He laughingly referred to him as a rare breed of house-husky.

Mike D


----------

